# Recon Prep while in ITB?



## Bec771 (May 11, 2019)

*Hello all,
I am currently 3 days into Infantry Training Battalion at Camp Pendleton. I volunteered for the Recon screening to see what it was about and passed (struggled a bit with the swimming.) Those who passed haven’t committed yet, but some quick questions for anyone with Recon knowledge. The pipeline will consist of: complete the rest of ITB (I plan on going the Machinegunner route [Recon will now take weapons volunteers into BRPC]), head to (maybe) MART, BRPC for 5 weeks, then BRC. 
I understand the screening is a small fraction of what we will do at BRPC and BRC, is it realistic to believe I can get into the right swimming shape over the next 2 months while still focusing on my MOS school? (We get liberty on the weekends so will be able to get some pool time and recovery time.)
Are there any tips on prep while already in such a jam packed school? 
Thank you all in advance!*


----------



## Ooh-Rah (May 11, 2019)

Start here.

Notice - Marine Corps Recon and/or MARSOC - Start Here


----------



## Teufel (May 12, 2019)

BRPC will help you get stronger in the pool. Don’t quit and you’ll make it.


----------



## Devildoc (May 12, 2019)

Does Geiger have a pool?  If no, the one on Johnson is really nice.  Laps and more laps, and seek instruction if you need tips for technique.


----------



## Devildoc (May 12, 2019)

Double tap


----------



## 0699 (May 12, 2019)

Devildoc said:


> Does Geiger have a pool?  If no, the one on Johnson is really nice.  Laps and more laps, and seek instruction if you need tips for technique.


He's at Camp Pendleton (Area 52), not Camp Lejeune (Geiger).  Yes, there is a pool within walking distance of SOI.


----------



## Devildoc (May 12, 2019)

My bad.  I thought the lad was best coast.


----------

